# Power steering 1985 535i problem defies experts-HELP



## jstcl (Apr 28, 2006)

Hello, I have recently bought a beautiful 1985 535i, with full knowledge the power steering pump which was leaking needed replacing. Upon replacing it, the new pump started emitting a VERY loud whining noise, which was loudest at low rpms, and when cold. When warm, and upwards of 2500 rpms, the noise almost completely abated. Also when cold practically no assist to the steering. When warm, assist returned. 

Took it to a shop which has specialized in BMW for 20 years here in Boulder, they took it step by step. First get another pump installed. No change. Then then next link to replace was the fluid apportioning valve (directs half pressure to steering box, half to brakes), a $650 part. No change. Lines were rerouted to see if the blockage was in the steering box. The problem is not in the steering box. 

After 3.5 hours of labor and no resolution of the problem, he had to admit he was stumped. Anybody out there ever had this problem, and if so, what solution???
thanks,
hoping to catch this ghost in the machine,


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

There is a good Independent BMW place in Broomfield that you might consider contacting. Try online Yellow Pages or Googling to find them. Dunno the name but I know they are good.


----------

